# what kind of color is his wing?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

what kind of color is on his wing, in pigeon terms?












I think i might try to pick one up traveling in America. This type of dark red on it's wing, what's the term for it?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pigeonfriends said:


> what kind of color is on his wing, in pigeon terms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HI Pigeonfriend, The bird shown here is a black Modena with bronze wing shield. This bronze is called Modena Bronze. ..GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

george simon said:


> HI Pigeonfriend, The bird shown here is a black Modena with bronze wing shield. This bronze is called Modena Bronze. ..GEORGE


ahhh thanks, kinda disappointed it's bronze though, thought it be something else.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

george simon said:


> HI Pigeonfriend, The bird shown here is a black Modena with bronze wing shield. This bronze is called Modena Bronze. ..GEORGE


The name used in modena circles for any colour that is not on gazzi pied is"Schietti Modena" So I guess this is a blue schietti with bronze.

Goerge, I can almost see a tail bar so I am thinking this bird may be T pattern with Modena bronze not black.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

NZ Pigeon said:


> The name used in modena circles for any colour that is not on gazzi pied is"Schietti Modena" So I guess this is a blue schietti with bronze.
> 
> Goerge, I can almost see a tail bar so I am thinking this bird may be T pattern with Modena bronze not black.


 Hi NZ,Thanks, I am realy not into Modenas so I do not know the finer points about the breed. ..GEORGE


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

george simon said:


> Hi NZ,Thanks, I am realy not into Modenas so I do not know the finer points about the breed. ..GEORGE


But you must know that black birds do not have tail bars regardless of what breed is being referred to?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> But you must know that black birds do not have tail bars regardless of what breed is being referred to?


I think he was referring to the color variety names in the breed. It does look like a dark t-pattern but coarse spreads can show the tail bar and wing bars. Also keep in mind George is up there in age and depending on your monitor the colors could come in different. And since the poster asked about the wings maybe he didn't even notice the lighter color of the tail


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

re lee said:


> You will notice several Black birds Showing a tail bar. Alot in race birds. Because they do have blue in there back ground. A good bettle sheened black Will not But That is a good color depthed black . The tail bar and wing bar Are masked in about every bird When color is worked in. BUT in GOOD light a trace line can still be seen.


So you think this bird is black?

I think you will find that spread always smudges the tail bar, Spread takes the colour of the tail bar and "spreads" it over the entire bird. 

You are not mistaking blue tailed blacks or T patterns as spreads are you?

I agree a tail bar can sometimes be made out but not as clear as this one is. Spread will always remove the distinct tail bar and in this case the bird is not spread. Thats all I am saying.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> *I think he was referring to the color variety names in the breed.* It does look like a dark t-pattern but coarse spreads can show the tail bar and wing bars. Also keep in mind George is up there in age and depending on your monitor the colors could come in different. And since the poster asked about the wings maybe he didn't even notice the lighter color of the tail


I don't think he was as he has said in a post that he is not familiar with modena names and colours, Neither am I but I thought blue schietti with bronze was pretty close to bronze schietti modena.

I agree that coarse spreads can show a faint tail bar and wing bars but the underside of the tail feather would not be as light as this bird if it was spread.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree that it is a t-pattern, just saying that spreads can be quite coarse. Not like this though


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

re lee said:


> Here we go agian. Just look at different pictures of Modenas. Then you will see it is a bronze schietti. And yes it shows it is carry blue But it is like any other bird that has blue in thack ground. And then also look up Blu schietti modena. You will see it is clearly blue. with a bronze bar. And No i am not confused. Look agian most all race birds that are black Show a dark tail bar. They And other birds that are not a good colored black. Show a bar. even ones split to white. I do not want to go more rounds with you. You try to hard to be right. And Just because a bird shows it carries BLUE it does not make it a blue. Just as your reds that show a lot of blue. They are just poore colored. But in any show this bird would be called a bronze schietti. Never a blue schietti.


Are you even aware blue and black are the same colour, blue/black. So ofcourse blacks have blue in their background, they are blue for *** sake

I am not disputing whether it is a bronze schietti or not, I am just saying to Goerge its not blue spread its blue T pattern.

I did not say it was a blue schietti with bronze, I said thats what I would call it but I also pointed out I am not up with the play on modenas.

You are right - Its a bronze schietti modena. Good Job R lee


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I agree that it is a t-pattern, just saying that spreads can be quite coarse. Not like this though


Yeah, this one cannot be disputed, Although someone is still trying.

I do agree that blacks (blue spreads) can show faint bars.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh jeez, guys all it takes is looking at the standard.

http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/Color Chart/colorchart.htm

Bronze Schetti
Blue - Intense - T-pattern

Not spread.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh jeez, guys all it takes is looking at the standard.
> 
> http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/Color Chart/colorchart.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks Becky. I would have thought R Lee would know that being a modena man - and look at that, after seeing this post from you he deleted the last post, I wish I had qouted it but for those who did not see it, He was still telling me I am wrong. Seems he has taken that back


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

re lee said:


> Here we go agian. Just look at different pictures of Modenas. Then you will see it is a bronze schietti. And yes it shows it is carry blue But it is like any other bird that has blue in thack ground. And then also look up Blu schietti modena. You will see it is clearly blue. with a bronze bar. And No i am not confused. Look agian most all race birds that are black Show a dark tail bar. They And other birds that are not a good colored black. Show a bar. even ones split to white.* I do not want to go more rounds with you. You try to hard to be right*. And Just because a bird shows it carries BLUE it does not make it a blue. Just as your reds that show a lot of blue. They are just poore colored. But in any show this bird would be called a bronze schietti. Never a blue schietti.



Actually I don't try hard to be right but I know when I am. The bird is not spread is all I was saying and the standard has backed that up.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Unbelievable, Someone gets prooved wrong so they delete all their posts.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He was right in the sense that in modena terms, it is a Bronze Schetti. Which could have been where part of the confusion was coming from, as Blue Schettis are technically blue bar bronze. But still  We were working in genetic terms.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> He was right in the sense that in modena terms, it is a Bronze Schetti. Which could have been where part of the confusion was coming from, as Blue Schettis are technically blue bar bronze. But still  We were working in genetic terms.


I was never disputing what its technical name was, All I was saying is it is not Spread/Black.

When are you going to be made moderator? I think you would be great at it, You have all the right qualities and I like your diplomatic responses


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Thanks Becky. I would have thought R Lee would know that being a modena man - and look at that, after seeing this post from you he deleted the last post, I wish I had qouted it but for those who did not see it, He was still telling me I am wrong. Seems he has taken that back


I deleted all my Posts. I am done playing games with you You do not know as much as you think. Blue schietti what you said it was. And that makes you what. WRONG.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> *The name used in modena circles for any colour that is not on gazzi pied is"Schietti Modena"* So I guess this is a blue schietti with bronze. -
> 
> Goerge, I can almost see a tail bar so I am thinking this bird may be T pattern with Modena bronze not black.


Considering the standard says the colour is blue - and it has bronze and it is a schietti I was not too far off, I agree not technically correct in speaking terms but I am not sure it made me WRONG

Ok So I said that it IS a schietti, and I *Guessed* blue schietti bronze.

I said I am guessing thats what it is. but it was a guess so I expected it may be wrong or not entirely correct

The whole conversation between me and you that has now been deleted was whether the bird was spread or not, Thats what I was argueing and it turns out the bird is not spread. 

I said in a previous post that the bird is a bronze schietti modena and that you were right about that.

So basically you were aregueing with me about whether the bird was spread, Becky prooved it wasn't, you had a tanty and deleted your posts. Thats how I see it anyway.

And as for not knowing as much as I think I do, I am quite satisfied with my progress in regards to learning genetics, SURE i have a hell of a lot to learn but I prefer to learn from people that work with facts and genetic terms rather than making random statements like "blacks have blue in their background"


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is another thread which has just become argumentative. The third, recently, involving someone who seems to have a knack of turning discussion (in this case just a question) into "I'm right, you're wrong" argument which they won't let drop. Disruption doesn't always take the form of hurling abuse or obscenities at others, it can be quite low key like just needling people, but it's still what it is. We don't like it. Be warned.


----------

